# mesquite suggestions



## mjrbuzz (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a couple nice hunks of mesquite including a big root ball or burl, not real sure how to disquinsh the two. I was hopeing for a suggestion on how to cut it as far as direction to get the best lookin blank for a majestic jr blank i want to make for myself. Any pointers from ya guys would be great before i take the chain saw to it. :bananen_smilies027:


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 12, 2014)

Pic's?


----------



## mjrbuzz (Sep 12, 2014)

i will post pics in the am, to dark now


----------



## mjrbuzz (Sep 13, 2014)

Here are a few pictures


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 13, 2014)

I would use a bandsaw if possible, you would be able to control the cut better.


----------



## Travis Fry (Sep 13, 2014)

I usually chainsaw into manageable chunks, then tablesaw into whatever blanks I need.  I don't have a good bandsaw though, so there may be a better way.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 13, 2014)

Given the 4" X 4" and ball hitch lying near the wood, those are pretty good size.
I'd probably start with a chainsaw to make most of it more manageable.
The one in the upper left of the 3rd pic is probably small enough to take direct to a large bandsaw.
I'd probably cut into the most stable part with a bandsaw to see what the grain looks like.

If all you're looking for is pen blanks, I like to get the pieces small enough yet as large as possible to create a smooth face on a jointer.
Then, I evaluate and either bandsaw or tablesaw.

If you're looking for bowls and such, it's usually restricted to the bandsaw.

YMMV.


----------

